# Charlie Weis is finally fired!



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4700891

:icon_da::icon_da::joy::joy:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone need my extra DVD copy of Rudy?


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Too bad
I've enjoyed Notre Dame sucking


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I had to laugh my butt off on this statement.....



> Weis, meanwhile, has told people in South Bend that he's already heard from roughly six NFL teams about becoming their offensive coordinator next season, sources told ESPN NFL Insider Adam Schefter.


For his "claim to fame" being such a great Offensive Coordinator, he sure did run a bunch of ignorant plays at ND.

Big deal, he was the OC for the NE Patriots, Tom Brady pretty much ran that offense anyway. I do recall Brady breaking the TD passing record without Weis.

What a joke.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

ARKDTVfan said:


> Too bad
> I've enjoyed Notre Dame sucking


That probalby won't change for a while, new coach, new system, 4 years to swap out recruiting classes.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The biggest problem ND had was defense, as noted in the article:


> His biggest failure, however, was his team's inability to play good defense. The Irish never finished higher than 39th in the country in total defense and gave up big play after big play.


They put up points (30.1 ppg) and yards (451.8 ypg), but lost because the defense couldn't stop anyone.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The sad reality here is that he'll likely end up with a more stable job, more money, and better benefits - with less stress.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> The biggest problem ND had was defense, as noted in the article:
> 
> They put up points (30.1 ppg) and yards (451.8 ypg), but lost because the defense couldn't stop anyone.


They had too, to keep up with all of the points that the D gave up.

I can think of at least 3 games this year that were lost due to poor Offensive management at the end of games.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The sad reality here is that he'll likely end up with a more stable job, more money, and better benefits - with less stress.


Unfortunately, you are probably correct.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Alright, dave29, who would you ND fans like to see as the next head coach?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Rumour mill is putting Bob Stoops from Oklahoma there...


----------



## trowlison (Sep 29, 2005)

Why would Stoops want to leave Oklahoma? I am hearing Brian Kelly from Cincinnati.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Game Fan said:


> Alright, dave29, who would you ND fans like to see as the next head coach?


I was really hoping for John Gruden, but he just signed a long term contract with ESPN, which is pretty cool anyway, because I really enjoy him on Monday night football.

Urban is rumored, which I would like to see, but I really doubt it will happen.

Stoops is another rumor, he would be good too, but that is another that I doubt will happen.

Brian Kelly is another rumor, and out of these 3, he would be the most likely to leave. I would be good with him.

I guess we'll just have to wait and see, I'm sure nothing will be announced until after all of the Bowl Games are said and done.

I'm sure it will be somebody really disappointing though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not a hater or a lover of Notre Dame... and Weis earned his firing as much as any of his predecessors...

But in the modern days of "what have you done for me lately"... I'm seeing Notre Dame in a self-defeating scenario of never getting a long-term coach because they won't stick with anyone long term.

Bobby Bowden & Joe Paterno have each caught grief at different times in recent years for some down years for their programs... but they are 30+ year coaching veterans. I submit to you that young JoePa nor Bowden would survive their first 5 years in the current climate and be permitted to become the legends that they are.

I see this in other sports too... The great John Wooden coached for 10 or more years before winning UCLA's first championship... then he went crazy with winning and became the legend he is today... but young Wooden probably would be fired before his 1st championship. Dean Smith was a similar late-bloomer at UNC and Coach K at Duke was almost ran out of town in Durham in his first 4 years there.

So back to Notre Dame... given the nature of turnover of athletes... it might take you a few years to get your own recruits successful in your system... So year 5 would be your first senior class that had 4 years of your system. Pile onto that it being difficult for a new coach to fully get those 1st recruits... it could take you closer to 8 years to get that first senior class made up of not only who you want but who want to go there AND grasp the system.

Bob Davies had a shot, since he came in after Lou Holtz and should have had the Notre Dame legacy to help him keep getting good recruits... but anyone coming in now has no such legacy to build upon.

I just have this nasty feeling Notre Dame might be setting itself up for perpetual coach firings every 5 years.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

dave29 said:


> IUrban is rumored, which I would like to see, but I really doubt it will happen.


There is absolute no way I could see that happen.
What in the world would he leave Florida for? Possibly winning their 3 national title in 4 years? Has Florida weather year round doesn't hurt recruiting, national TV exposure almost every week.

He could right now, pick a dollar amount and Florida would pay it.

I was listening to the radio (probably ESPN) over the weekend, and the discussion about ND was spot on in my mind.

They by far are no longer "THE DESTINATION" for high school players.
ND returned to their tougher academic standards, which has an impact on some players. Both on entrance an exams and what they want out of a college experience. (I am not trying to knock anyone here, but there are kids that just want the free ride to play ball and not have to study)

National exposure used to be almost exclusive to ND for a long long time, but that is by far no longer the case. BIG-10 has their own network. SEC and PAC-10 almost always highlight the daytime and evening lineups on several networks. ESPN SportsCenter and YouTube almost guarantee that every good play is seen.

What really does ND have to offer that makes them so unique, for a football player? Academically you have schools like Northwestern and Stanford that also have very respectable football programs.

And mix in the results of the last 10ish years it doesn't help.
And firing Weis with 5 years left on his contract, doesn't help either.

It is going to be really intresting to see how this search goes for a new coach for ND. I think what will be more interesting to see what happens when it comes time for the NBC contract renewal, if there will even be a renewal.

I know ND has a lot of alumni and a lot of fans, but in my eyes, they are very close to becoming the Chicago Cubs of College Football.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I agree Weis was not the guy, but ND has to set some realistic expectations. All this stuff I hear about them needing to contend for a national championship each year is crazy. Even Florida cannot expect to contend every year. It would be a pretty safe bet to say that they have a definite two years and probably realistically a few years of not contending coming after Tebow leaves.

As it is now, I am not sure how many coaches that are actually sucessful now would want to come given the chances for success at ND (which are lower than many other schools due to stuff mentioned previously) compared with the expectations (which are stupidly high based on periods of time decades ago when there were less than half the D1 football programs competing that there are now.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Lee L said:


> but ND has to set some realistic expectations.


And they need to understand a couple of things. College football is not what it was 15-20 years ago.

1) Scholarship limits introduced some level of parity and has allowed the mid-major programs to compete talent wise with some of the bigger schools. They can't compete week in and week out as they don't have the depth, but for a one-off game, they can hold thier own. This removes some of ND's ability to just load up on as many athletes as they want.

2) South Bend is cold. If you can play, why would you want to go to ND and see girls in heavy coats, when you could go to any of the southern or western schools and see them in tank tops and shorts in January?

3) Academics. Gone is the day when the top HS athlete was also one of the top scholars and wanted to go to college to get a degree. ND could get those guys, but todays top athletes are, well lets just say they are not really interested in a degree. This is why ND has been able to stay competitive on offense, but not defense. Check out the Wonderlic scores of NFL positions. The lowest are on the defensive side of the ball. These top defensive athletes can't get into ND.

4) TV. Twenty years ago that NBC contract was a huge recruiting tool. Now it might be somewhat of a hindrance. Ask any 17 year old kid what channel he wants to be on and it will be ESPN. They may not even know ND is on NBC. Plus there are so many more outlets for these kids to be on TV that the NBC contract just doesn't have the sway ot once did.

I think the glory days of ND football have ended. Sure they might win 9-10 games some years and go to a BCS bowl, but the return to 5 straight BCS games with a couple of NC games in there is just not going to happen.

No matter who the coach is.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm not a hater or a lover of Notre Dame... and Weis earned his firing as much as any of his predecessors...
> 
> But in the modern days of "what have you done for me lately"... I'm seeing Notre Dame in a self-defeating scenario of never getting a long-term coach because they won't stick with anyone long term.
> 
> Bobby Bowden & Joe Paterno ...


I see your point but it doesn't apply to Bobby Bowden or Joe Paterno. Joe Paterno was a winning coach right from the start and kept going on until the early 2000s where they had a few bad years. He was able to stay on those years because of the legend he had become. I think Bobby Bowden only had a loosing season his first year at FSU then quickly improving and going to bowls.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

koji68 said:


> I see your point but it doesn't apply to Bobby Bowden or Joe Paterno. Joe Paterno was a winning coach right from the start and kept going on until the early 2000s where they had a few bad years. He was able to stay on those years because of the legend he had become. I think Bobby Bowden only had a loosing season his first year at FSU then quickly improving and going to bowls.


How many national championships did Paterno or Bowden win in their early years though?

We've seen some universities fire coaches with winning records but did not contend for a national championship.

There was a time when Bowden had the reputation of not being able to win the "big game" until he finally got a couple of national championships in the 1990s.

Also, I can't speak to Penn St... but when Bowden came to Florida St they had no real football program/history to speak of... and no high-expectations... so if he had a harder time of it back then, he'd have flown under the radar.

The flip side... is how many coaches with national championships (historically not necessarily still active coaches) started out slowly? I bet quite a few of them did.

Even Tressle (sp??) at Ohio St is catching grief now that his team hasn't won multiple championships since he was "unfortunate" enough to start his career coaching there with a championship early in his tenure. And Ohio St keeps having winning seasons.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Fontano said:


> There is absolute no way I could see that happen.
> What in the world would he leave Florida for? Possibly winning their 3 national title in 4 years? Has Florida weather year round doesn't hurt recruiting, national TV exposure almost every week.
> 
> He could right now, pick a dollar amount and Florida would pay it.
> ...


Apparently you missed this part of my post.....



> but I really doubt it will happen.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

ARKDTVfan said:


> Too bad
> I've enjoyed Notre Dame sucking


:lol: Exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

dave29 said:


> Apparently you missed this part of my post.....


No, I did see it. I was just building on that on why I agree with you that it wouldn't happen, and then I got finger happy and continued typing.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Fontano said:


> No, I did see it. I was just building on that on why I agree with you that it wouldn't happen, and then I got finger happy and continued typing.


OK, Gotcha.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

My prediction, Brian Kelly will go to ND.

He refused comment today to the local news on what he is going to do.


----------



## trowlison (Sep 29, 2005)

Dave, I'm hearing the same thing here. WNDU said he appears to be the frontrunner, and it is no big surprise. Talking to a few buddies on campus, they would like Meyer or Stoops, but realistically they said they like Kelly.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

dave29 said:


> My prediction, Brian Kelly will go to ND.
> 
> He refused comment today to the local news on what he is going to do.


Bingo. You win. :lol:

Now the problem of hiring coaches before bowl games. When do the contracts end for these coaches. They should not be allowed to talk to another school until the end of the season, to include bowl games. Kelly signing and leaving before the bowl game is a slap in the face of his team. Thank you guys for helping me become a big time coach, but I am out of here. His team is not real happy, but hey, they are just a stepping stone to the big bucks. See Ya. Personal responsibility includes finishing your job. A play off system would probably stop coaches from leaving before the last game.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Bingo. You win. :lol:
> 
> Now the problem of hiring coaches before bowl games. When do the contracts end for these coaches. They should not be allowed to talk to another school until the end of the season, to include bowl games. Kelly signing and leaving before the bowl game is a slap in the face of his team. Thank you guys for helping me become a big time coach, but I am out of here. His team is not real happy, but hey, they are just a stepping stone to the big bucks. See Ya. Personal responsibility includes finishing your job. A play off system would probably stop coaches from leaving before the last game.


Yep, I was right. 

But I agree with your post, the rules need to be changed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> My prediction, Brian Kelly will go to ND.
> 
> He refused comment today to the local news on what he is going to do.


Congrats indeed.

Of course when 1/2 the coaches in the country turned down the job...it DID become a process of elimination....:lol::lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Congrats indeed.
> 
> Of course when 1/2 the coaches in the country turned down the job...it DID become a process of elimination....:lol::lol:


You do realize that Stoops was the only other Coach that was actually offered the job, right?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> You do realize that Stoops was the only other Coach that was actually offered the job, right?


Publically.... :lol:

But yes....your forecast was right on.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My friend who attends ND said they have these new shirts. :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> My friend who attends ND said they have these new shirts. :lol:


OMG, that is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to admit... that's pretty funny.


----------

